# Urine Drug Screen - recognize this code



## billingchic#1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking for clarification on the change from billing 80104 to billing 80101. We went from billing $275.00 to $35.00 for our drug screens. Also, When you bill a commercial primary using the 80101 code, medicare does not recognize this code so is it appropriate to change the code to G0434 on the secondary claim?
Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 12, 2011)

80101 is for an instrument that is individually testing per drug class typically found in lab setting. If the urine is collected and sent to the lab, this the code lab would billed or a hospital would bill  if they send the specimen to reference labatoratory for example.

80104 is for drug test device that simulaneously tests for mulitple drug classes in a single procedure.

80104 was develop to describe of point of care testing using a drug test kit. The reimbursement is aimed at covering the cost of the test and resources used to perform it.


----------

